# Hey Turtlebug!



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

Danica is good people. She's saying here that she really just wants you to like her...

What do ya say?


----------



## JR (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

C'mon, T-Bug. She's reaching out to you...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## BKA (Dec 31, 2008)

Come on T-Bug.....give her a chance..........


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 31, 2008)

BKA said:


> Come on T-Bug.....give her a chance..........



I'd give her a chance .....


----------



## JR (Dec 31, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> I'd give her a chance .....



Yep... Me too!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

She's a really sweet person...


----------



## fountain (Dec 31, 2008)

who cant help but like her?


----------



## BKA (Dec 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> She's a really sweet person...



precious is what she is...........


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 31, 2008)

This is making me sicker than when Kennyjr & HOQ were making googley eyes at each other at the Blast.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 31, 2008)

op2:


----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

fountain said:


> who cant help but like her?





BKA said:


> precious is what she is...........



I agree!

Danica has a really big heart...


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 31, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> I'd give her a chance .....





dutchman said:


> She's a really sweet person...





fountain said:


> who cant help but like her?





BKA said:


> precious is what she is...........



Yep,Yep,Yep and Yep!

The total package,Hot,Sweet,Excellent Driver promoting the sport in every aspect.

Really something of a role model for young ladies to look up to.

Not all would ever accomplish as much.Nonetheless something to aspire to be though


----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

She's the epitome of style and grace...


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> She's the epitome of style and grace...



What a doll!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> This is making me sicker than when Kennyjr & HOQ were making googley eyes at each other at the Blast.



Pipe down, you.

Here. Here's something for you...


----------



## BKA (Dec 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Pipe down, you.
> 
> Here. Here's something for you...



To SOS; that's just like posting porn...........


----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

And Danica looks good in red. Not everyone does, you know...


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out these Twin Peaks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2008)

Gal makes me tingly...ALL OVER!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gal makes me tingly...ALL OVER!!



uuhhoooohhhhhh you gonna make someone j e a l o u s!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Pipe down, you.
> 
> Here. Here's something for you...



 Holy swiss cake rolls 

She's hotter than Buck#4 in a llama suit aint she


----------



## dutchman (Dec 31, 2008)

She's just your basic All American girl!


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 31, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Holy swiss cake rolls
> 
> She's hotter than Buck#4 in a llama suit aint she




only in the winter time .....


----------



## JR (Dec 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> She's just your basic All American girl!



WOW, the best yet!  She's.... Well, absolutely STUNNING!  Top 5, all time best looking women in HISTORY!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Big Jeep Wrangler said:


> Check out these Twin Peaks.



That one is smokin' ......


----------



## BKA (Dec 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> She's just your basic All American girl!



I need a cigarette.......


----------



## JR (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That one is smokin' ......



  

Yep!  A tribute to a long lost PSA-er!  SHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2008)

BKA said:


> I need a cigarette.......



Been chain smoking all morning looking at this thread!!!  How can anybody be that fine, and talented too??


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Dec 31, 2008)

She has an amazing figure. And those hips


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2008)

shes almost as hot as tripods Wife!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2008)

Easy does it there boys.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Dec 31, 2008)

elfiii said:


> Easy does it there boys.



What?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 31, 2008)

it figures i would post something innocent and the thread get slapped!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm just a little curious as to why the Turtlebug hasn't posted in this thread...yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

She's boycotting, at least I think that's how you spell what she's doing ??

Maybe it's two words...


----------



## dutchman (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> She's boycotting, at least I think that's how you spell what she's doing ??
> 
> Maybe it's two words...



Pretty sure it ain't but one word. Otherwise, we couldn't type it here 'cause of the innuendo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Pretty sure it ain't but one word. Otherwise, we couldn't type it here 'cause of the innuendo.



Wasn't innuendo a latino boy band from the 80's???

What do they have against latino boy bands here?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Wasn't innuendo a latino boy band from the 80's???
> 
> What do they have against latino boy bands here?



Beats me. I've heard that Danica actually likes them. A little.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, it's not who I thought it was.
Does Danica like these boys??

I've been told to watch the Innuendo several times, and just in case y'all have to do this keep in mind it will officially take you 6 minutes and 40 seconds to do.

Not really sure why they wanted me to watch this so bad, it isn't that good of a video??

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpys1c3jCNs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpys1c3jCNs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I'm just a little curious as to why the Turtlebug hasn't posted in this thread...yet.



post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> post



Drive by.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Drive by.



Yeah, well at least SOMEBODY can drive......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well at least SOMEBODY can drive......



Miss Daisy.....


----------



## Swede (Jan 1, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> post



I do have a seperated at birth pic for you, waiting for the right time T.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> I do have a seperated at birth pic for you, waiting for the right time T.



As long as it ain't Gina Davis. I look nothing like her but folks keep saying I do.


----------



## Swede (Jan 1, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> As long as it ain't Gina Davis. I look nothing like her but folks keep saying I do.



Nope


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 1, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> As long as it ain't Gina Davis. I look nothing like her but folks keep saying I do.


No you dont look like her. But you do favor someone.... and I am gonna find her.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 1, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well at least SOMEBODY can drive......



You left lane camper, you...


----------



## firebreather (Jan 2, 2009)

lolop2:


----------



## JR (Jan 2, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well at least SOMEBODY can drive......



Ummmm, need I remind folks of your litte venture to, and from, Muddyfest?  What was it, 1 hr. 45 minutes to get there (should have taken 1 hr. 15 minutes), and then over 2 hrs. getting home???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2009)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Ummmm, need I remind folks of your litte venture to, and from, Muddyfest?  What was it, 1 hr. 45 minutes to get there (should have taken 1 hr. 15 minutes), and then over 2 hrs. getting home???



They were following opossums...


----------



## JR (Jan 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> They were following opossums...



No, something about directions, or the lack there of... Or about trying 'short cuts'... Of course, my memory of that weekend was (and still is), a little 'cloudy'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2009)

kennyjr1976 said:


> No, something about directions, or the lack there of... Or about trying 'short cuts'... Of course, my memory of that weekend was (and still is), a little 'cloudy'!



Muddy have to have directions???

Well that explains a lot right there...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 2, 2009)

Gina Davis?
If Bill dance and Jimmy Houston had a love child and the lady from splash was their OB GYN thats who T-bug would resemble.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 2, 2009)

BTW that is a short bus compliment.


----------



## JR (Jan 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Muddy have to have directions???
> 
> Well that explains a lot right there...



  

Good Lord man!  Do you need me to draw you a map... We're talking about TBug and HER driving!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 2, 2009)

kennyjr1976 said:


> We're talking about TBug and HER driving!



Which is quite poor when compared to Danica's...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 2, 2009)

Well now that you metion it kenny. Tbug has had almost as many wrecks as BW.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, since you bums let this thread sink down toward the bottom of the page, Danica is a little miffed. And rightfully so, I'd say.


----------



## JR (Jan 5, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Well, since you bums let this thread sink down toward the bottom of the page, Danica is a little miffed. And rightfully so, I'd say.



Uh oh.  She gonna start handing out spankings??????    

































If so, I want the first one!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2009)

She's still fine, even when she's angry.


----------



## BKA (Jan 5, 2009)

dutchman said:


> She's still fine, even when she's angry.



Yes she is........


----------



## wickedjester (Jan 5, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Well, since you bums let this thread sink down toward the bottom of the page, Danica is a little miffed. And rightfully so, I'd say.



Look at the fire in her eyes.

That is a sight to behold,gorgeous!!!


----------



## BKA (Jan 5, 2009)

PAPPILLION said:


> Look at the fire in her eyes.
> 
> That is a sight to behold,gorgeous!!!



Yeap........makes me tingly......


----------



## dutchman (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't imagine how this thread got so far from the top.

Oh well...


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 28, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I can't imagine how this thread got so far from the top.
> 
> Oh well...



Doesn't make sense does it?  

Oh yeah.....Danica is hot!


----------



## BKA (Jan 28, 2009)

great thread........


----------



## crow (Jan 28, 2009)

Is it just me....or, do those jeans make her butt look big?

Danica, of course...not you, TB!  Don't want to make that mistake again.  My ears are still ringing from the ONE time I said that with reference to a certain wife of mine!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2009)

crow said:


> Is it just me....or, do those jeans make her butt look big?
> 
> Danica, of course...not you, TB!  Don't want to make that mistake again.  My ears are still ringing from the ONE time I said that with reference to a certain wife of mine!



It's okay hon, nothing about Danica will ever look as big as her head from her overinflated ego.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 28, 2009)

*Why?*

I can't understand women like this. They seem to start out trying hard to be recognized for their specific accomplishments and uplift the women movement. In some cases like Danicas, maybe they start out trying to be as good or better in a sport dominated by men. But before long they appear to become more wrapped up in trying to be sexy and go for the easy money. I guess when the chips are down they really don't mind how they are remembered just so they are remembered and receive plenty of money for doing it. So if someday asked just what were the highlights of your career, she can say I looked sexy and made a lot of money. Maybe even caught a rich husband to boot.    By the way she is HOT>
How's that for a different spin TB?


----------



## BKA (Jan 28, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> It's okay hon, nothing about Danica will ever look as big as her head from her overinflated ego.



I don't see anything wrong with her head.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2009)

BKA said:


> I don't see anything wrong with her head.....



Okay fine. But Quack has more right to wear the Twin Peaks shirt than that chick.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2009)

whchunter said:


> I can't understand women like this. They seem to start out trying hard to be recognized for their specific accomplishments and uplift the women movement. In some cases like Danicas, maybe they start out trying to be as good or better in a sport dominated by men. But before long they appear to become more wrapped up in trying to be sexy and go for the easy money. I guess when the chips are down they really don't mind how they are remembered just so they are remembered and receive plenty of money for doing it. So if someday asked just what were the highlights of your career, she can say I looked sexy and made a lot of money. Maybe even caught a rich husband to boot.



Point exactly.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with her head. Or any other part(s) of her, for that matter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Okay fine. But Quack has more right to wear the Twin Peaks shirt than that chick.


 
Are you saying Quack has a problem with gynecomastia??


----------



## dutchman (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I saw Danica on at least one Super Bowl commercial. It was pretty exciting...


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 2, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I think I saw Danica on at least one Super Bowl commercial. It was pretty exciting...



She was in two, and as usual, was her charming and georgeous self.


----------



## BKA (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## dutchman (Feb 4, 2009)

That may be the best photo yet!


----------



## JR (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep.  Though the godaddy.com Super Bowl commercial was very nice too!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 4, 2009)

JR said:


> Yep.  Though the godaddy.com Super Bowl commercial was very nice too!



That's the one I got kinda excited about...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

dutchman said:


> That may be the best photo yet!



She has a booger.....


----------



## JR (Feb 4, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> She has a booger.....



I'd pick it for her!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

JR said:


> I'd pick it for her!!!



Hush up and return your texts....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> She has a booger.....


 

Why in the world is a woman like you bothered by a little girl like her?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Why in the world is a woman like you bothered by a little girl like her?



You ever see Shirley Muldowney pose half nude? 


Nope, she didn't have to. 



She's basically setting the example that you can't be good in a male dominated sport without taking your clothes off. Why can't she just be a good driver and not a one part blase' driver and 3 parts cupcake?


----------



## BKA (Feb 4, 2009)

JR said:


> I'd pick it for her!!!



and eat it.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> You ever see Shirley Muldowney pose half nude?
> 
> 
> Nope, she didn't have to.
> ...


 
I was trying to pay you a compliment but now you done gone and thrown food in front of a big man on a diet............I love cupcakes.......


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I was trying to pay you a compliment but now you done gone and thrown food in front of a big man on a diet............I love cupcakes.......



Pop tart?


----------



## BKA (Feb 4, 2009)

Who in the heck is Shirley Muldowney?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

BKA said:


> Who in the heck is Shirley Muldowney?



You're kidding me right?


----------



## BKA (Feb 4, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> You're kidding me right?



Ummmm, well.......


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

BKA said:


> Ummmm, well.......











Shirley Muldowney, the first lady of racing.

1965	First woman licensed by NHRA to drive a gasoline-burning Gas dragster, capable of speeds over 150 MPH in the quarter mile.

1975	Runner-up to Marvin Graham at NHRA Springnationls Colombus, Ohio -- June 15, 1975, first woman to advance to the finals of an NHRA national event in a professional category.)
Broke 6.00 second barrier -- first woman to do so during Popular Hot Rodding Championships at Martin, Michigan, August 24, 1975. Time: 5.98 seconds.

Voted first woman member of 10-person Auto Racing All-America team by AARWBA (American Auto Racing Writers and Broadcasters Association.)

1976	Named Drag News' Top Fuel Driver of the Year.
Voted to Auto Racing All-America Team for second time.

1977	Won 1977 WINSTON WORLD points CHAMPIONSHIP, becoming the first woman in history to claim -drag racing's most prestigious title.
Recipient of "Outstanding Achievement Award" from United States House of Representatives - October 14, 1977.

Named Drag News' Top Fuel Driver of the year for the second straight season.

Named Car Craft Magazine "Person of the Year" during annual Car Craft Awards Banquet, Indianapolis, Indiana.

First Top Fuel driver to win three NHRA national events back-to-back.

1978	Voted to Auto Racing All-America Team for third consecutive year, polling third highest number of votes among the 10 drivers selected.

1979	Voted into the 250 Mile Per Hour Club, one of four members, the other members have gone 250 once, Ms. Muldowney 5 Times, posted second fastest time of the year at 255.58 MPH.

1980	Won 1980 WINSTON WORLD points CHAMPIONSHIP, becoming the first person in history to claim drag racing's most prestigious title twice.
Only Top Fuel driver with more than one national event win, placed second in the AHRA (American Hot Rod Association) World Championship.

1981	Won 1981 AHRA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP, becoming the first and only woman to do so.
Voted to Auto Racing Al-America team for the fourth time.

Voted Car Craft Magazine All Star Team, Top Fuel Driver of the year.

1982	 
Voted Car Craft Magazine All-Star Team, Top Fuel Driver of the Year, for the second year in a row.

Won 1982 WINSTON WORLD points CHAMPIONSHIP, becoming the first person in history to claim drag racing's most prestigious title three times.

Voted to Auto Racing All-America Team for the fifth time.

Won the Jerry Titus Memorial Award, given to the All-American team member receiving the greatest number of votes from the AARWBA membership.

1986	Recipient of the AARWBA "Comeback Driver of the Year" Award.

1992	Recipient of the United States Sports Academy, Mildred "Babe" Didrikson Zaharias Courage Award, Presented annually to an individual who demonstrates courageous action in overcoming adversity to excel in sport.

1996	One of only two people named to the AARWBA All-American second team.

1997	Voted to the AARWBA 2nd. Team (American Auto Racing Writers and Broadcasters Association.)

Voted to the United States Sports Academy's distinguished list of Top 25 Professional female athletes from the period of 1972-1997. The voting took place through CNN and USA Today on-line and the Academy's web site.

1998	Named by the New York State Senate as one of thirty "Women of Distinction" honored during the Women's History Month Exhibit along with Eleanor Roosevelt and Susan B. Anthony.

1999	No Sponsorship - Full Match Race schedule
Advanced to the semi-final round-IHRA Northern Nationals at Stanton, Michigan

2000   Won the Autofest 2000 New Year's Eve race against 
rival Don Garlits
Runner-up at the IHRA Performance Parts Nationals in Grand Bend,      Ontario, Canada

Qualified number 3 with elapsed time of 4.78. Set new MPH track record and new IHRA national record for speed at 310 MPH.

Qualified number 1 at the IHRA Nationals in Cordova, Illinois, with an elapsed time of 4.74 at a career best speed of 319.22. Both marks were good for new track records.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 4, 2009)

Wait, here she is.

http://www.horsepowerandheels.com/blog/uploaded_images/Shirley-784714.jpg


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 4, 2009)

BKA said:


> and eat it.....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

mwallen56 said:


> Wait, here she is.
> 
> http://www.horsepowerandheels.com/blog/uploaded_images/Shirley-784714.jpg



But she's COVERED  

She has the accomplishments to back up her skill. She was never cupcake first, driver second.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 4, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> But she's COVERED



Yep, and she was hawttttttt!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

mwallen56 said:


> Yep, and she was hawttttttt!!!!



Won't argue that. But she was HAWT in a TASTEFUL way. 

Danica will never have what Shirley has and that's CLASS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> But she's COVERED
> 
> She has the accomplishments to back up her skill. She was never cupcake first, driver second.


 

There you go with the food references again...


WOMEN !!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There you go with the food references again...
> 
> 
> WOMEN !!!!




Well, sorry about that again Scoot. Guess I'd better turn this computer off and take the kids shopping for some new clothes at the mall. Of course, while we're there, gonna have to stop by the Pretzel Place and get a big salty pretzel and then some peanut butter and chocolate ice cream after all that tough shopping. 

I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 4, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Won't argue that. But she was HAWT in a TASTEFUL way.
> 
> Danica will never have what Shirley has and that's CLASS.



Bless her little heart...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Well, sorry about that again Scoot. Guess I'd better turn this computer off and take the kids shopping for some new clothes at the mall. Of course, while we're there, gonna have to stop by the Pretzel Place and get a big salty pretzel and then some peanut butter and chocolate ice cream after all that tough shopping.
> 
> I'll be thinking about you.


 

Just for that, here's that "tart" you're so fond of.....







Quite the hottie I'd say....


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 4, 2009)

lurk lurk lurk


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Just for that, here's that "tart" you're so fond of.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhm, go read the bottom of page 2 Scoot. You're way behind the times. 

Not gonna argue this point or this sorry excuse for a woman anymore. I'm not jealous, I wish some of you would get that through your thick heads and the picking at me like I am horribly jealous of some fluke driving a race car, or any other woman for that matter, is growing old. I can hold my own quite well in most things I choose to do and not have to resort to trashy moves to feel good about myself. 

But then again, you're men. You see what you see on a glossy page. I'm a woman, I see a girl who supposedly was going to be the next great thing in the sport and had to resort to bordering on pornography to keep her sponsors and her $. If male drivers had pulled half the crap she has on the track, they would've fined, DQ'd and even banned them from the sport for attacking another driver in the back of an ambulance or many of her other antics. 

She's the toy, go play with her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

Lordy, and it's not even a full moon....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh and btw, y'all left out Daddy's little girl....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 4, 2009)

Remember Shirley's nickname?

"Cha Cha."


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 4, 2009)

hi yall


----------



## BKA (Feb 4, 2009)

Seth carter said:


> hi yall



Hey Quack


----------



## Big7 (Feb 7, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Oh and btw, y'all left out Daddy's little girl....



Works for me.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 7, 2009)

If TurtleBug had auburn hair she'd look like Isla Fisher.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vul0qD3NHb8/SBjnQ5opYjI/AAAAAAAByXo/f6NH0mEQRUo/s400/isla_fisher300.jpg


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW now that's quite the looker.   And I love auburn hair.


----------



## Pollywog (Feb 7, 2009)

well  Danica ( isn't that short for Danny Nicholas) sure looks a lot like that man onTLC that had his adams apple shaved as well as a whole lot of things changed around and ..Oh but wait thats not the same person, cause this guy who  became a female had boob implants and in the picture of Danica in the coveralls looks like she lost hers somewhere 
maybe a bit lower as in way down south 
Y'all trying to get riled up over touched up photos 

 Bet she drops the coveralls for fame  with out blame she may make a name for her self but not in the racing field . 
enjoy while you can .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> If TurtleBug had auburn hair she'd look like Isla Fisher.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vul0qD3NHb8/SBjnQ5opYjI/AAAAAAAByXo/f6NH0mEQRUo/s400/isla_fisher300.jpg


 

Well, she had auburn hair, sort of, last year but it didn't last.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 8, 2009)

MsPiggy said:


> well  Danica ( isn't that short for Danny Nicholas) sure looks a lot like that man onTLC that had his adams apple shaved as well as a whole lot of things changed around and ..Oh but wait thats not the same person, cause this guy who  became a female had boob implants and in the picture of Danica in the coveralls looks like she lost hers somewhere
> maybe a bit lower as in way down south
> Y'all trying to get riled up over touched up photos
> 
> ...




Tsk, tsk. More sour grapes...


----------



## fountain (Feb 8, 2009)

what about bunny burkett?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2009)

fountain said:


> what about bunny burkett?????


 

Yowza!!! Wow!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yowza!!! Wow!!!



Ah, somebody will be along shortly to defame her character and say that she is a no talent bimbo. Like I'd care...

I'd bet she and Danica could be good freinds...


----------



## JR (Feb 11, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Ah, somebody will be along shortly to defame her character and say that she is a no talent bimbo. Like I'd care...
> 
> I'd bet she and Danica could be good freinds...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

How in the world did this thread get so far down the page?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> How in the world did this thread get so far down the page?


 
It's JR's fault. He almost killed it....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It's JR's fault. He almost killed it....



I noticed that. No harm though. She's, uh, it's back in its rightful place now.


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

JR said:


> Sorry.



Sgt. at Arms, indeed...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Sgt. at Arms, indeed...


 
He thought the title was Sgt. with arms..........he had no idea.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> He thought the title was Sgt. with arms..........he had no idea.



I see.

Boy, it sure is easy to keep this thread pushed up to the top. Don't really even have to try too hard...


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I see.
> 
> Boy, it sure is easy to keep this thread pushed up to the top. Don't really even have to try too hard...



I get the point.  I'm on this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

When is the girl with the snake skin box of jelly beans gonna show up?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2009)

She ain't!


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> She ain't!



Like clockwork.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

JR said:


> Like clockwork.


 
I would interject something here...............













But I like being able to walk..


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> When is the girl with the snake skin box of jelly beans gonna show up?



Did you just say what I think you said?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Did you just say what I think you said?


 
No, I didn't use the word "dead" anywhere in that statement.


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Did you just say what I think you said?



Yep!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> When is the girl with the snake skin box of jelly beans gonna show up?


----------



## Resica (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Did you just say what I think you said?


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2009)

Resica said:


>



Mind outta the gutter Yank.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2009)

turtlebug said:


>


 

WHAT?????
I didn't say DEAD!!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, it got about half way down...


TTT


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ya'll know a girl with a snake skin box of jelly beans? What's that like?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Ya'll know a girl with a snake skin box of jelly beans? What's that like?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

What time they let you out of that joint, Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What time they let you out of that joint, Quack?



6:53 A.M. and not a minute sooner.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 6:53 A.M. and not a minute sooner.


 
Well based on my watch which is set automatically nightly by the atomic clock in Colorado, you have exactly 1 hour and 24 minutes to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well based on my watch which is set automatically nightly by the atomic clock in Colorado, you have exactly 1 hour and 24 minutes to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Quack, you reckon at night when everyone is asleep, even a dead snake skin slithers around?

Just wondering?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Hey Quack, you reckon at night when everyone is asleep, even a dead snake skin slithers around?
> 
> Just wondering?



You know it does, just sayin...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know it does, just sayin...........


 
Reason I ask is, I can't tell you how many snakes I have killed in my life, I mean head cut off dead, and come back a few minutes later and their gone.

I'm not sure a snake really ever dies.

So just how safe can it be having snake skin on your box of jelly beans?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Reason I ask is, I can't tell you how many snakes I have killed in my life, I mean head cut off dead, and come back a few minutes later and their gone.
> 
> I'm not sure a snake really ever dies.
> 
> So just how safe can it be having snake skin on your box of jelly beans?



Well, if I had one, I'd lock it up in the safe at night, just to make sure, it's not like I'm skeered, or anything.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, if I had one, I'd lock it up in the safe at night, just to make sure, it's not like I'm skeered, or anything.....


 

Unless you was meaner than a snake, at which point you'd be OK.
You reckon TBug is meaner than a snake, or does she lock that snake skin box of jelly beans up at night?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Unless you was meaner than a snake, at which point you'd be OK.
> You reckon TBug is meaner than a snake, or does she lock that snake skin box of jelly beans up at night?




I can be and yes, I left it out last night. Just glad Mr. T-Bug didn't decide to start messing with it after I fell asleep. That would've been BAD for him.    

How often are you supposed to chalk those things anyway?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Unless you was meaner than a snake, at which point you'd be OK.
> You reckon TBug is meaner than a snake, or does she lock that snake skin box of jelly beans up at night?



Ummm, guess we could ask her hubby??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I can be and yes, I left it out last night. Just glad Mr. T-Bug didn't decide to start messing with it after I fell asleep. That would've been BAD for him.
> 
> How often are you supposed to chalk those things anyway?


 
I chalk mine everytime I use it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I can be and yes, I left it out last night. Just glad Mr. T-Bug didn't decide to start messing with it after I fell asleep. That would've been BAD for him.
> 
> How often are you supposed to chalk those things anyway?



After every 3 green, or 4 red.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After every 3 green, or 4 red.


 
Yeah, but how about gobbles?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah, but how about gobbles?



Ain't even touching that.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

It appears that not only do you have to use chalk at the right times, you also have to use the right chalk on your jelly beans.

Who knew? 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/outdoors/stories/040608dnsposasser.302ea4e.html


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah, but how about gobbles?



It is absolutely imperative that you chalk your jelly beans after EVERY gobble.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It appears that not only do you have to use chalk at the right times, you also have to use the right chalk on your jelly beans.
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/outdoors/stories/040608dnsposasser.302ea4e.html



So not all jelly beans are created equal I see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> So not all jelly beans are created equal I see.


 
Apparently..... and that article prolly explains why yours squeaks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to derail, but what do y'all think is the best wood to use for a good jelly bean.

I have a bunch of red, and am fixin to have some fresh cut perssimon. I was wondering if anyone has ever used plum or peach?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Leave that snakeskin box of jelly beans at home! That way, you don't have to worry about chalking it.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> So not all jelly beans are created equal I see.



by no means ....


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder if Danica likes easter bunnies?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I wonder if Danica likes easter bunnies?


 
Oh my.!!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I wonder if Danica likes easter bunnies?



Doubt it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, this is about as far as I can take this particular topic without stretching dropping over the edge...


----------



## 243Savage (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

243Savage said:


> Hi.



Don't leave. Pull up a chair and sit for a spell.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 27, 2009)

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Don't leave. Pull up a chair and sit for a spell.


 

Grump.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Grump.....



You called?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

*Turkey Calls*



turtlebug said:


> So not all jelly beans are created equal I see.



I had to go get a new box last year because my old box was screeching and not making the proper sounds. Just wasn't working like it used to. Must have gotten loose and worn out I guess. But I definitely like my new box better. It's all nice and smooth with no dents or dings. The only downside is that it actually attracts too many turkeys. 

And that's for sore!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I had to go get a new jelly beans last year because my old jelly beans was screeching and not making the proper sounds. Just wasn't working like it used to. Must have gotten loose and worn out I guess. But I definitely like my new jelly beans better. It's all nice and smooth with no dents or dings. The only downside is that it actually attracts too many turkeys.
> 
> And that's for sore!


 
You obviously weren't using the proper kind of chalk.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You obviously weren't using the proper kind of chalk.



You have to use chalk???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You have to use chalk???



Will this work?


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Will this work?



Sure


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Sure



I got dibs on the pink one but you can have the purple!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Will this work?



  NO!!!  

Get you some rain chalk!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I had to go get a new box last year because my old jelly beans was screeching and not making the proper sounds. Just wasn't working like it used to. Must have gotten loose and worn out I guess. But I definitely like my new jelly beans better. It's all nice and smooth with no dents or dings. The only downside is that it actually attracts too many turkeys.
> 
> And that's for sore!



Funny thing is, you don't even hunt turkeys.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Funny thing is, you don't even hunt turkeys.



I see that we have a comedian changing all the words on us.

hmmm... I got to scoot anyways. see yall later


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

I love Jelly Beans....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

JD said:


> I love Jelly Beans....


 
I don't think you can use them on Turkey calls.?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't think you can use them on Turkey calls.?



Maybe not, but what about putting out a trail of ohhh.... I don't know.... say Pina Colada flavored ones. Would jelly beans technically be considered baiting and would turkeys actually like Pina Colada flavored jelly beans or would the sour apple be a safer bet?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd rather have gummy bears, but jelly beans will work...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'd rather have gummy bears, but jelly beans will work...



Dibs on all the pineapple ones!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 27, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'd rather have gummy bears, but jelly beans will work...



Use gummy worms and you could go fishing if you dont get a bird


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I got dibs on the pink one but you can have the purple!


 
Purple sucks, I want BLUE


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Use gummy worms and you could go fishing if you dont get a bird



There's an idea!  

But who's gonna bait Muddy's hook for him?  He's skeered of worms......


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Dibs on all the pineapple ones!



Willing to fight for 'em?????  Theys my favorite too!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

JR said:


> Willing to fight for 'em?????  Theys my favorite too!!!



Back away from the pineapple gummy bears.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> There's an idea!
> 
> But who's gonna bait Muddy's hook for him?  He's skeered of worms......



Muddy ain't skurred a gummy worms. Its' the night crawlers that curl his eyelids back.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I see that we have a comedian changing all the words on us.
> 
> hmmm... I got to scoot anyways. see yall later



I fixed mine back...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

elfiii said:


> Muddy ain't skurred a gummy worms. Its' the night crawlers that curl his eyelids back.



Bet I could skeer him and JR off with a pocket full of these babies!


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> back away from the pineapple gummy bears.



you first!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Bet I could skeer him and JR off with a pocket full of these babies!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

JR said:


> you first!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 27, 2009)

elfiii said:


> Muddy ain't skurred a gummy worms. Its' the night crawlers that curl his eyelids back.



Night crawlers are a little juicier than the gummy ones..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Night crawlers are a little juicier than the gummy ones..


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll bet Danica likes the gummy bears...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I'll bet Danica likes the gummy bears...




Nah, she's so tough, instead of milk she puts high octane in her Lucky Charms.....


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


>



If'n that's you shooting, shouldn't the target be the concrete floor???


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I'll bet Danica likes the gummy bears...



I bet she DOES!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, she's so tough, instead of milk she puts high octane in her Lucky Charms.....



That's the nicest thing you've ever said about that charming little thing. I think you're coming around...


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


>



Aint no way I would eat that.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> That's the nicest thing you've ever said about that charming little thing. I think you're coming around...



I would agree...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Aint no way I would eat that.



What about this one?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> That's the nicest thing you've ever said about that charming little thing. I think you're coming around...



Fat Chance.  



Muddyfoots said:


> I would agree...



Hush up and go find my turkey.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 27, 2009)

Ummmm.....no


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Ummmm.....no



This one!


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> This one!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> This one!



Sure...wouldnt be the first time I ate a tequila flavored worm..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 27, 2009)

> Hush up and go find my turkey.



Why? You gonna take pictures of it?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 6:53 A.M. and not a minute sooner.



I guess Quack's back in the lock-up. It's been 12 hours...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Why? You gonna take pictures of it?



No, I guess I'm gonna spend the weekend in the kitchen baking pecan pies and doing laundry. I mean, isn't that what I'm supposed to do?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I guess Quack's back in the lock-up. It's been 12 hours...



I'm baaaaaaaaack!


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaack!



Hiya big sexy....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> No, I guess I'm gonna spend the weekend in the kitchen baking pecan pies and doing laundry. I mean, isn't that what I'm supposed to do?


 
Pretty much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,get to work doing your womanly duties.


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaack!


Haaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!



scooter1 said:


> Pretty much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,get to work doing your womanly duties.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Pretty much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,get to work doing your womanly duties.



Well I COULD but you haven't returned my apron after borrowing it to catch up on your housework so Mrs. Scooter would let you come to WAR.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Well I COULD but you haven't returned my apron after borrowing it to catch up on your housework so Mrs. Scooter would let you come to WAR.


 

You promised...............

That does is youngun, the gloves are off now...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You promised...............
> 
> That does is youngun, the gloves are off now...



Yeah, bring back my oven mitts too why don't cha!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, bring back my oven mitts too why don't cha!


 
#1 - it wasn't plural

AND

#2 - I can't believe you would bring that up on the open forum?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 28, 2009)

Danica don't wear oven mitts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought every woman,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,uhhh,,,,,,,,,nevermind.
















You say something dear? Yes dear, I'm coming!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 28, 2009)

Swede said:


> I do have a seperated at birth pic for you, waiting for the right time T.



Hey Swede, did you ever post that picture you were holding. I'd kinda like to see it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Danica don't wear oven mitts.



.........Can't beat a fellow Tech man for good humor...........Hold on Dutch, here it comes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

No but Dale Jr does. What are you saying? Danica is more of a man than Dale Jr.??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> No but Dale Jr does. What are you saying? Danica is more of a man than Dale Jr.??



Nope, just better PR people.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Danica don't wear oven mitts.



I'm sure she doesn't. She's so tough she can just grab a flaming hot pan with her bare hands and smile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sure she doesn't. She's so tough she can just grab a flaming hot pan with her bare hands and smile.



Danica can grab me, flip me, and flop me, for as long as I can stand it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sure she doesn't. She's so tough she can just grab a flaming hot pan with her bare hands and smile.


 
I wish you hadn't of phrased it that way. You know how good my imagination is...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I wish you hadn't of phrased it that way. You know how good my imagination is...



You talkin to me big boy???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Dutchman, JR, Muddy, Fulldraw, 243, Elfiii,,,,,,,It's time to ride boys;


<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9iteRKvRKFA&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9iteRKvRKFA&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## dutchman (Mar 28, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Danica can grab me, flip me, and flop me, for as long as I can stand it!



Agreed!

I also think that Danica would look good on horseback...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You talkin to me big boy???


 
Only if you're listening....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Only if you're listening....



I wouldn't mind listening to Danica for a while...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 30, 2009)

Couldn't find a pic of Danica on horse back but.........


Sexy Maylan Studart is horse racing’s Danica Patrick


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2009)

Yowza!  Got it!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2009)

Goooooooooooooddddddddddddddd Lawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwdssss!!!!


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Couldn't find a pic of Danica on horse back but.........
> 
> 
> Sexy Maylan Studart is horse racing’s Danica Patrick



Close enough.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2009)

I wonder if Danica likes turkey hunting?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I wonder if Danica likes turkey hunting?


 
If she does, send her to Jones County on Saturday.......

You're busy, remember?


----------



## Resica (Apr 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If she does, send her to Jones County on Saturday.......
> 
> You're busy, remember?



They still gobblin good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2009)

Resica said:


> They still gobblin good?


 
Ummm,,,,if Danica's there,,,,,,,who really cares??


----------



## Resica (Apr 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ummm,,,,if Danica's there,,,,,,,who really cares??


You can only look at a cute thing for so long............. gobblers are forever.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2009)

Resica said:


> You can only look at a cute thing for so long............. gobblers are forever.


 
You're really testing my restraint,,,,,


----------



## Resica (Apr 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You're really testing my restraint,,,,,



Gobble Gobble!!!!


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't believe Danica fell to page two!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh my .....


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2009)

Whew... It's a little warm in here.....


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 17, 2009)

JR said:


> Whew... It's a little warm in here.....



a lil ..... no man she is smokin' hot ....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 20, 2009)

This thing just keeps sinking. I guess it's up to me to keep it shoved up to the top now that BKA is no longer with us...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 21, 2009)

I sure do miss BKA. He was a lot of help to me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2009)

Speaking of BKA, I vaguely remember TBug saying she was gonna whoop someone's behind worse than any man could......

Now who was that??


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Speaking of BKA, I vaguely remember TBug saying she was gonna whoop someone's behind worse than any man could......
> 
> Now who was that??



Opportunity will present itself in time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Opportunity will present itself in time.


 
Whatcha gonna be wearin when the time comes??


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Whatcha gonna be wearin when the time comes??



My camo crocs. No need for heavy boots, target too soft.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> My camo crocs. No need for heavy boots, target too soft.


 
Speakin of that, I'm still wounded from you laughin at my crocs last weekend....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Speakin of that, I'm still wounded from you laughin at my crocs last weekend....



You should've seen the ones I wore to practice last night.  

See the resemblance?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> You should've seen the ones I wore to practice last night.
> 
> See the resemblance?


 
quack quack waddle waddle quack quack waddle waddle...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 22, 2009)

oh what a great reason too ....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep, she's always so happy and cheery. 







She absolutely loves her fellow drivers so much she just wants to choke the life out of them.  






Such a fine example of sportsmanship.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 22, 2009)

Mods please erase post # 272 ....


----------



## Buck (Apr 22, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Mods please erase post # 272 ....



Really!    I think Dutch has much better taste in photos than TB does...


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Mods please erase post # 272 ....


Yep...


buck#4 said:


> Really!    I think Dutch has much better taste in photos than TB does...


....and YEP!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2009)

So she's a fierce competitor. Who happens to look pretty good in a swim suit.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> So she's a fierce competitor. Who happens to look pretty good in a swim suit.



or a fire suit .....


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> or a fire suit .....



Or an evening gown!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> So she's a fierce competitor. Who happens to look pretty good in a swim suit.



Big difference between fierce competitor and poor sportsmanship/perpetual PMS.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2009)

Here, you boys enjoy a real woman that can really drive for a while.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Here, you boys enjoy a real woman that can really drive for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> She's no Danica...



Not even close... Look at the set of jaws on that one... Dear Lord, looks like she could eat a watermelon WHOLE!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Dear Lord, looks like she could eat a watermelon WHOLE!!!


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

Nugefan said:


>



yeah.... I thought about that... I guess that ain't the WORSE thing in the world...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2009)

It has not escaped my notice that a few posts have disappeared from around here. I wonder why?


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> It has not escaped my notice that a few posts have disappeared from around here. I wonder why?



Someone cried foul I suppose....


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 22, 2009)

Danika is still .... AMERICAN WOMAN  .... y'all know the rest of the song ....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, I got the explanatory PM.

Here's one that'll comply with the censors, maybe...


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Well, I got the explanatory PM.
> 
> Here's one that'll comply with the censors, maybe...



Too much armpit shown....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Too much armpit shown....



But it's a nice armpit...


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> But it's a nice armpit...



Can't disagree.  Just don't be surprised if it goes bye-bye.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2009)

JR said:


> Someone cried foul I suppose....



Did you whine or something cause I can assure you it wasn't me. 

I can take a little ribbing, better than some "men".


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2009)

Nobody whined.


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Did you whine or something cause I can assure you it wasn't me.
> 
> I can take a little ribbing, better than some "men".



who knows....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2009)

Did I ever mention that my nickname was Watermelon...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh Dear Lord.  

You gotta be kidding me. 

There are women on here with avatars of THEMSELVES that show more than some swimsuit pics.

There are women on here with pics of THEMSELVES in SWIMSUITS as avatars.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Did I ever mention that my nickname was Watermelon...



Ummmmmmmmmmmm, me likey watermelon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Dear Lord.
> 
> You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> ...


 

I guess this means the 2010 WOW calendar is a no go.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I guess this means the 2010 WOW calendar is a no go.



Probably not. One of us might wanna show a big toe or something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Probably not. One of us might wanna show a big toe or something.


 
Ummm,,,,,,well,,,,,,,that could be.......errr......uggh,,,,,,,,Awe forget it.....


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ummm,,,,,,well,,,,,,,that could be.......errr......uggh,,,,,,,,Awe forget it.....


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Here, you boys enjoy a real woman that can really drive for a while.


----------



## Resica (Apr 22, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Dear Lord.
> 
> You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> ...


There are,where?


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Too much armpit shown....



   



dutchman said:


> But it's a nice armpit...




very well groomed ......


----------



## dutchman (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes it is. She's a great example to millions of women the world over!


----------



## JR (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugefan said:


>



It was a joke...  Sarcasim at it's best.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 23, 2009)

JR said:


> It was a joke...  Sarcasim at it's best.




I know I just thought you'd like a little spankin' this AM ...


----------



## JR (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> I know I just thought you'd like a little spankin' this AM ...



Sure... Absolutely... 

It's come to my attention though that I need to add the "I'm being sarcastic" disclaimer to just about every post I make around here....


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Sure... Absolutely...
> 
> It's come to my attention though that I need to add the "I'm being sarcastic" disclaimer to just about every post I make around here....



you know what they can do if they can't take a joke ....


----------



## JR (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> you know what they can do if they can't take a joke ....



  

Yep, but some are (or were) really good friends.... Oh well, you're right Nuge!!!


Now, slightly off topic, ready for a milkshake?????


----------



## dutchman (Apr 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Sure... Absolutely...
> 
> It's come to my attention though that I need to add the "I'm being sarcastic" disclaimer to just about every post I make around here....



I'm just happy to see you got rid of that sig line about being an understanding listener or whatever...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 23, 2009)

JR said:


> Yep, but some are (or were) really good friends.... Oh well, you're right Nuge!!!
> 
> 
> Now, slightly off topic, ready for a milkshake?????



Ummmmmmmm milkshakes ...


----------



## JR (Apr 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I'm just happy to see you got rid of that sig line about being an understanding listener or whatever...



HEY!    That doesn't mean I'm STILL not a compassionate and understanding listener.....


----------



## Buck (Apr 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I'm just happy to see you got rid of that sig line about being an understanding listener or whatever...



Speaking of sig lines...  I believe yours needs a modification also...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 23, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Speaking of sig lines...  I believe yours needs a modification also...



Yours is the one that needs fixing...


----------



## JR (Apr 23, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Speaking of sig lines...  I believe yours needs a modification also...





dutchman said:


> Yours is the one that needs fixing...



Now, now you two....


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Yours is the one that needs fixing...



I really Buck's sig line ....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> I really Buck's sig line ....



You AND Buck need to refer to Kenny's new sig line...


----------



## Swede (Apr 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> You AND Buck need to refer to Kenny's new sig line...



  I've met both, didn't feel either had a Napoleonic complex


Well maybe Bucky


----------



## Buck (Apr 23, 2009)

Swede said:


> I've met both, didn't feel either had a Napoleonic complex
> 
> 
> Well maybe Bucky



  Hey now...    And to think I was looking into buying two of those cars from you....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 23, 2009)

Swede said:


> I've met both, didn't feel either had a Napoleonic complex
> 
> 
> Well maybe Bucky





buck#4 said:


> Hey now...    And to think I was looking into buying two of those cars from you....



Better apologize, Swede. Buck can keep a car lot in business almost single handed. Well, he does need his wife's help...


----------



## Buck (Apr 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Better apologize, Swede. BW (Buck's wife) can keep a car lot in business single handed herself....



Fixed it...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 23, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Fixed it...



BW ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2009)

What does all of this whimpy chit chat have to do with Danica?


----------



## Swede (Apr 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What does all of this whimpy chit chat have to do with Danica?



Oh yeah


----------



## dutchman (Apr 24, 2009)

One for today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know dutchman, I'm startin to think that Megan Fox just sittin in a car is sexier than Danica...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't know dutchman, I'm startin to think that Megan Fox just sittin in a car is sexier than Danica...



well if he could post the " good " pix you'd still like her ....


----------



## Swede (Apr 24, 2009)

She's a little bony for my tastes to scoot but this is the Danica thread


----------



## Buck (Apr 24, 2009)

Man, I love this thread...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 24, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Man, I love this thread...



me too ...

the Bowbender one ain't too bad if he would just reply ....


----------



## JR (Apr 24, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> me too ...



me too too!!!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 24, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> me too ...
> 
> the Bowbender one ain't too bad if he would just reply ....



He's laying low in order to stay under the radar...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 24, 2009)

bumpity bump bump ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Man, I love this thread...


 
You would.....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 27, 2009)

Letterman likes her, too...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Letterman likes her, too...



at least he has good taste in women ....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 27, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> at least he has good taste in women ....



That's about all, though...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Mornin' Danica lovers.....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 28, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Danica lovers.....



That's me!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Buck, does BW like Danica?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't know dutchman, I'm startin to think that Megan Fox just sittin in a car is sexier than Danica...



Yeah, but Megan is a brainless, talentless twit who made a statement regarding "whitetrash, toothless, hillbillys".


----------



## dutchman (Jun 11, 2009)

What's not to love?


----------



## Buck (Jun 11, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Hey Buck, does BW like Danica?



Not in the least.  Must be a woman thing...  



JR said:


> I'm sure she does, she has impecable taste!!!



Yep, can't get any better than, Muah...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2009)

JR said:


> I'm sure she does, she has impecable taste!!!



I'm sure she's impeccably tasty.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 11, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Well, since you bums let this thread sink down toward the bottom of the page, Danica is a little miffed. And rightfully so, I'd say.



Kind of reminds you of the  " I AM A STROKE "  lady...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2009)

greers57 said:


> Kind of reminds you of the  " I AM A STROKE "  lady...





I think Dutchman is trying to make me have a stroke.


----------



## Swede (Jun 11, 2009)

Yummy!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2009)

Swede said:


> Yummy!!




Yes he is.  

Ben be da domb.  








And so is Nicky 








Lest we forget Matt


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

Is that the "Backstreet Boys" ???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Is that the "Backstreet Boys" ???



No, but they can dang sure make two wheels sing.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> No, but they can dang sure make two wheels sing.



They ain't go nothin' on Danica


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know who Danica is, but wow, she's pretty!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh Turtlebug...where did you go? Someone needs help with racing celebrities


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Oh Turtlebug...where did you go? Someone needs help with racing celebrities


Racing? Ah I see. Well, I don't watch sports so that explains it. 

*Googles*

Ah yeah, ok I remember hearing about her now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 12, 2009)

Mel82 said:


> Racing? Ah I see. Well, I don't watch sports so that explains it.
> 
> *Googles*
> 
> Ah yeah, ok I remember hearing about her now.



Do you think Danica is hotter than Turtlebug?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 12, 2009)

Danica is VERY hot!


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 12, 2009)

That explains why I didn't see it on here . But there's a real nice car in the picture too maybe they wont see Danica infront of it  NOT!!!  Thats ok I have that pic on my screen saver.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2009)

NOTNKSNEMOR, please, you should've just deleted the photo rather than put that one up 

I think I lost my appetite for lunch now


----------



## JD (Jun 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> NOTNKSNEMOR, please, you should've just deleted the photo rather than put that one up
> 
> I think I lost my appetite for lunch now



Good....maybe some of us others will get something...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 12, 2009)

JD said:


> Good....maybe some of us others will get something...



I thought you and Swede were eating fishbait with scooter...

I was countin' on it...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> NOTNKSNEMOR, please, you should've just deleted the photo rather than put that one up
> 
> I think I lost my appetite for lunch now



Yeah, it's pretty sad when somebody oversteps...


----------



## JD (Jun 12, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I thought you and Swede were eating fishbait with scooter...
> 
> I was countin' on it...



You best pull them shoes off and count again.....


----------



## Swede (Jun 12, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I thought you and Swede were eating fishbait with scooter...
> 
> I was countin' on it...



Not when I'm collecting on that free lunch you owe me


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> NOTNKSNEMOR, please, you should've just deleted the photo rather than put that one up
> 
> I think I lost my appetite for lunch now




I spared us the pain of looking at that dude. NOTNKSNEMOR that was funny I'll give you that


----------



## dutchman (Jun 12, 2009)

This one should be OK since it ain't a bikini shot...


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 12, 2009)

" Go Danika " .....


----------



## dutchman (Jun 12, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> " Go Danika " .....



Yep. Let's try again...


----------



## Swede (Jun 12, 2009)

Got Milk??


----------



## Swede (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 12, 2009)

Ill put an extra twenty in the kibby if get shed of Kenny and let her drive the FDF Car!
talk about some hot popcorn!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2009)

Bad hair day? Not for this girl!


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 15, 2009)

JR said:


> Danica is the best looking thing this side of Mel's pecan pie!!!!


My pecan pie was pretty sexy I must admit.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 15, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Do you think Danica is hotter than Turtlebug?


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 15, 2009)

Turkeypaw said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2009)

Turkeypaw said:


>


 Boy, you eat entirely too much popcorn.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Boy, you eat entirely too much popcorn.





No, the problem is that people take things entirely too far. I don't like the woman (Danica), I don't hide it. It has nothing to do with her beauty, it has to do with attacking a fellow driver in the back of an ambulance (among many other places) and having a mouth that her driving can't back up, plain and simple. You can ask my husband, I'll be the first to tell you when I think a woman is beautiful, I don't mind complimenting a woman on a pretty feature, I have no reason to be jealous of Danica, it's her personality, instead of doing good for women in a man's sport, she's keeping men from welcoming talented women into their sport with her "Little Girl Syndrome" antics.

What started out as a personal joke between myself and Dutchman has been taken too far by other folks. When simple minded drama queens resort to nasty rumors and name calling via PM's and drumming up untrue gossip and hatred because they can't "fit in" anymore due to their own short comings, things have gone too far. 

If I was such a jealous person (as has so been implied), I wouldn't be screaming the praises of Milka Duno now would I?  

Enough is enough.


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yawn.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2009)

Mel82 said:


> Yawn.



Still hungover?


----------



## Swede (Jun 15, 2009)

> What started out as a personal joke between myself and Dutchman has been taken too far by other folks. When simple minded drama queens resort to nasty rumors and name calling via PM's and drumming up untrue gossip and hatred because they can't "fit in" anymore due to their own short comings, things have gone too far.




How did you hear about my short comings?


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> . When simple minded drama queens resort to nasty rumors and name calling via PM's and drumming up untrue gossip and hatred because they can't "fit in" anymore due to their own short comings, things have gone too far.
> 
> .



Spock, Scotty, please explain....


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2009)

Danica doesn't like to hear all this negative talk in a thread that is intended to honor the concept of a woman succeeding in an endeavor dominated my men. Her feeling is that it tarnishes the effort somehow...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 16, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Danica doesn't like to hear all this negative talk in a thread that is intended to honor the concept of a woman succeeding in an endeavor dominated my men. Her feeling is that it tarnishes the effort somehow...


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Danica doesn't like to hear all this negative talk in a thread that is intended to honor the concept of a woman succeeding in an endeavor dominated my men. Her feeling is that it tarnishes the effort somehow...



La La La La La La La La ......


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2009)

Getting ready to meet her people, Danica is always concerned with her personal appearance. She always seeks to make a good impression...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 17, 2009)

Good morning Danica!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 17, 2009)

JR said:


> Nothing like a little eye-candy with my coffee to get the day started right.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2009)

Danica works hard to stay in top physical condition. It helps her keep her edge over the competition...


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 18, 2009)

JR said:


> Nothing like a little eye-candy with my coffee to get the day started right.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2009)

Danica says this thread gets two thumbs up!

She thanks all of her supporters and forgives all of her detractors.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2009)

Good morning...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you say INTENSE?


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 23, 2009)

dutchman said:


> can you say intense?



i ...am ...having another stroke.....


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jun 24, 2009)

I won't lie.....I read the first 3 pages, then just skipped through the rest looking for picks of Danica......man she's hot!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 24, 2009)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I won't lie.....I read the first 3 pages, then just skipped through the rest looking for picks of Danica......man she's hot!



ain't she though ....


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 24, 2009)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I won't lie.....I read the first 3 pages, then just skipped through the rest looking for picks of Danica......man she's hot!



me too!!!!     she is smokin hooooooooottttttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 26, 2009)

One for the weekend...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Monday morning...


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 29, 2009)

thats an oldy , but I like the long hair ....


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2009)

Today's installment...


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jun 30, 2009)

> Do you think Danica is hotter than Turtlebug



10 to 1!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 30, 2009)

Yall lay off turtlebug best i can recollect danica any never showed up with PECAN PIES


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 30, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Yall lay off turtlebug best i can recollect danica any never showed up with PECAN PIES



But if she did...I'm sure they'd taste great


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 30, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Yall lay off turtlebug best i can recollect danica any never showed up with PECAN PIES



shoot I'll make the pies if you can get Dannica to show up .....


----------



## dpoole (Jun 30, 2009)

nugefan are you saying you can make pecan pies???????????? If so why aint you ever brung one with ya??


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 1, 2009)

no , I ain't no pie maker but for a weekend with Dannica I'd sure enough try ....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 1, 2009)

dpoole said:


> nugefan are you saying you can make pecan pies???????????? If so why aint you ever brung one with ya??



Andy always brings the likker.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 1, 2009)

Almost forgot why I came in here...


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 1, 2009)

> Almost forgot why I came in here...



we want more!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 6, 2009)

Today's installment...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 7, 2009)

And along those same lines...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> And along those same lines...



i remember when we dated... shes hot but.......hot!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2009)

Today's shot...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 13, 2009)

More grace and elegance...


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 14, 2009)

what do think about her posssible move to NASCAR?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 15, 2009)

She can move to where ever she wants. I'll bet she'll be a fine looking woman in any series...


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 15, 2009)

dutchman said:


> She can move to where ever she wants. I'll bet she'll be a fine looking woman in any series...




We need to send her an invite to a 3 - D shoot .....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

Mmmm... Little Debbie


----------



## dutchman (Jul 15, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> We need to send her an invite to a 3 - D shoot .....



Danica would probably become a formidable traditional 3-d archer!

I almost forgot to post to this thread today, but T-bug's newest "Hey Dutchman" thread has reminded me...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2009)

Today's pretty hot. So's Danica!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2009)

Another installment...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow dutch all these shots you got of her she'll think you're stalkin her


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 20, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wow dutch all these shots you got of her she'll think you're stalkin her



We are .....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wow dutch all these shots you got of her she'll think you're stalkin her



Mind your own business...




Nugefan said:


> We are .....



We recognize that there is a fine line between being a devoted fan and what 243 said...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Mind your own business...
> 
> Why I'm hurt dutch I'm a fan also and would love to see her in NASCAR (maybe she'd jump out and punch the shrub right in the nose when he went to whinnin
> 
> ...



So how'd he put it?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 21, 2009)

No explanation for that, Labs. Hope today's installment makes it up to you...


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 21, 2009)

This is a good thread!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2009)

Why dutch that shot just makes these old tired eyes relax kind of like those jeans


----------



## Big7 (Jul 21, 2009)

dutchman said:


> She's the epitome of style and grace...



HOT too....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 21, 2009)

Big7 said:


> HOT too....



As a $2 pistol!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 22, 2009)

Here...


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my .....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2009)

nuf said on that one dutch


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2009)

Man, it's been awhile...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2009)

Today's...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 28, 2009)

Milk's good for the body and I like MILK


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2009)

More milk...


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 29, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Here...



sweet!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, she's very sweet...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 3, 2009)

Very, Very Sweet!


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2009)

Rumor has it that Danica shoots a .243...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Rumor has it that Danica shoots a .243...



and she uses a pink/blue bling sling...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2009)

FX Jenkins said:


> and she uses a pink/blue bling sling...



I think maybe you're right...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I can't imagine how this thread got so far from the top.
> 
> Oh well...


 I'd like to check her for ticks


----------



## starvin (Aug 8, 2009)

thats funny. T, I didnt get the whole pick on you thing. But, I thought you both were fine. NO OFFENSE MR. T.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 17, 2009)

Been awhile...


----------



## earl (Aug 18, 2009)

dutch, don't know how to post pics but your girl has some serious competition. Check her out .
Leiliani Munter

'' Leilani once worked as a photo double/stunt driver for actress Catherine Zeta-Jones.''


----------



## dutchman (Aug 19, 2009)

She ain't no Danica...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> She ain't no Danica...



But I kind of like that "hair in your face" style...spells lower maintenance


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 19, 2009)

FX Jenkins said:


> But I kind of like that "hair in your face" style...spells lower maintenance


----------



## earl (Aug 19, 2009)

I wouldn't give either one of them the boot. Not that I would get the opportunity.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok...


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 21, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Ok...



I wish she'd sign my hood .....


----------



## dutchman (Aug 21, 2009)

She can sign my head! There's room up there, you know...


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 21, 2009)

dutchman said:


> She can sign my head! There's room up there, you know...



I don't know if I could wash it after that ....


----------



## earl (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweeeet !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Ok...



 nuttin but a big red X oh well I'll just make my own mental picture


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 13, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> nuttin but a big red X oh well I'll just make my own mental picture



Dutch , we need an update .....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 22, 2009)

I like this thread.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 22, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2010)

BTT .....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 6, 2010)

The Turtleca Patrick thread.... man I wish I had photoshop!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 7, 2010)

where that girl at?


----------



## dutchman (May 30, 2010)

Danica starts the 500 today in row 8. Looking for her to move up fast! Right, Turtlebug?


----------



## dutchman (May 30, 2010)

Almost forgot...


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Danica starts the 500 today in row 8. Looking for her to move up fast! Right, Turtlebug?



Who? 


Sorry Dutch, I've defected. I watch Indy now.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> Sorry Dutch, I've defected. I watch Indy now.


 

So Danica made you change your religion? She is that good?


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2010)

She never was in contention yesterday but she had a good finish. And she looked good doing it...


----------



## Bitteroot (May 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> Sorry Dutch, I've defected. I watch Indy now.



You switched teams?


----------



## turtlebug (May 31, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You switched teams?



My bad. 

I thought the "gimmick" had made the complete transition to the Nationwide series (formerly Busch Class racing) and was gone from Indy.  

Then my dad informed me last night that she was still racing Indy and was only part-time or something in Nationwide. 

I think I'll take up watching golf, or paint drying or something now til they figure out what they're gonna do with her.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 1, 2010)

There just ain't no pleasing some folks...


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 4, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Almost forgot...



Mmmmmmm Firehawks .....


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> My bad.
> 
> I thought the "gimmick" had made the complete transition to the Nationwide series (formerly Busch Class racing) and was gone from Indy.
> 
> ...


 


Sounds like you are jealous of her looks or talent?


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 15, 2010)

The Latest....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 15, 2010)

She needs a biscuit...


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 15, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> She needs a biscuit...



Naw , she needs to be hangin' on my arm ....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> Sounds like you are jealous of her looks or talent?



    

Her money maybe.  

Now back to your basement. 




Sultan of Slime said:


> She needs a biscuit...



She not good enough to share your Zebra cakes with?  





Nugefan said:


> Naw , she needs to be hangin' on my arm ....



Andy, that's gonna be the funniest looking man-purse I've ever seen. 

Then again, after the beautiful Mrs. Nugefan pounds you to a pulp, you won't need one.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oops


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 13, 2012)

diggin' up bones


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Self! (Jan 13, 2012)

me thinks someone is trying to bait a Turtlebug


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> me thinks someone is trying to bait a Turtlebug


 now who in the world would do such a thing????


----------



## RNC (Jan 13, 2012)

... < ----- Danica stew 

Its whats in you Sprint cup this year


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> me thinks someone is trying to bait a Turtlebug



Very dangerous. You go first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2012)

Y'all leave T'Bug alone. She plays with needles and isn't the kind of gal you wanna tick off.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 14, 2012)

Almost that time again ....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all leave T'Bug alone. She plays with needles and isn't the kind of gal you wanna tick off.



Not to mention she just got a new shotgun


----------



## T.P. (Feb 14, 2012)

A very stimulating thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 14, 2012)

That sexy thang is gonna be in the Daytona 500!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2012)

I LOVE Danica. She's my girl. 
She can't help it she's HAWT.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, she cant help it ifn she's HAWT


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I LOVE Danica. She's my girl.
> She can't help it she's HAWT.



ain't she though ...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, everyone already knows that this Gal had a pretty good week. Started on the pole at the 500 and finished 8th. Not bad for someone who has been accused of having no talent.

She did pretty well, I'd say...


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 25, 2013)

HAHA.  I was thinking about this thread the other day!


----------

